# Where to get a Toro 524 maintenance manual?



## gellfex (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm repowering my 524 with a Predator 212, and want to know how to bring the rest of the machine back to prime working order. The Toro site seems useless, and I haven't turned up any leads here using search. Any tips on how to get a manual or it's equivalent?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Here I think...https://www.toro.com/en/parts


----------



## gellfex (Oct 2, 2018)

gibbs296 said:


> Here I think...https://www.toro.com/en/parts


Did you try and find it there? I could not, as I said. I used all sorts of keywords, and I do not know the model # other than the "524". Neither "Snowthrower" "maintenance" nor "manual" came up with any form of maintenance manual. It's actually funny that the page says "Search for Parts, Manuals, Accessories, Specifications and Product Details", but the keyword "Manual" yields 80 hits none of them actually a manual.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the model/serial number of the machine ?? I know you said 524 but there are numbers you use to order parts on an ID plate on the machine. That's what you need to use on the Toro site to pull up operators, parts, service, ... manuals.

.


----------



## gellfex (Oct 2, 2018)

Unfortunately my plate seems blank! Was it simply printed with no embossing? Anyway, I finally got the Toro site to cough up some manuals with search terms "24 snowthrower", and I'm trying to use the engine features to zero in on which serial series is correct. None of what I can download show my engine with a top rotary choke and a primer pump on the vertical back surface. Perhaps it doesn't matter since I'm repowering and all the rest may be the same. I can't seem to get the Serial #: 5000001 - 5999999 pdf to download....


----------

